# GOLDEN STATE 30w oil! need help



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

i bought some golden state 30w oil today. on the back it says its supposed to b used for high oil comsumption engines. it says not cannot be used for later models from 1930. can i use it in my briggs stratton 2 hp/3 hp thanks


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

oops forgot: manual says to use 30w oil but doesnt say what type of it or what manufacturer to get it form thanks


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Never heard of golden state...
Is it HD-30 or ND-30? never use ND-30 (non detergent) use HD (high detergent). Atleast SL rating... (course that would be detergent if it carries at SL rating)

HD-30 or 15w-40 diesel grade would be fine...


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

PM oscaryu1, he knows the most about everything and how to help.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

it just says SAE 30 .... i use 10-40w oil is that OK? the manual says to use that if you dont have another type of oil


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

thanks news i got this at fast stop.... thanks for telling me. is 10-40w ok? jt says on front: motor oil SAE 10-40w high performance formulation for gasoline engines, API ServiceSM,SL, SJ


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

10W-40....
Yes its SL rated so its fine... and yes it will do fine, just keep a eye on consumption as 10w-40 shears easier than say 10w-30.., has more volume index improver's/pour point depressants..

As for oil wieght..... 10w-30 is a 30 weight at operating temp... acts like a 10 weight in the cold temps... the bigger the gap between these two numbers mean theres alot more likeliness it'll shear (go down a oil grade) and sludge.. this is what synthetics really don't have to deal with... Which is why I recommended either just straight 30 weight, or 15w-40 CF/SF rated oil... (compression fired and spark fired suited for diesel engines or gas)


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

so is it better to use 10w-40 or 10w-30? and is HD-30 good


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

I have and use 10w-40 havoline in a couple I own... (one 18hp twin, and one 4hp max briggs) and it does OK... but it still gets changed around every 25 hours..
10w-40 will do ok... so will 10w-30
As long as the straight 30 weight is SL then its good... (has detergents even if its not called HD)


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

bad : ND-30 right?


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

so which is better: 10w-30 or 10w-40? (its SUPERTECH oil)


Ah yes: I have 2 engines, both have been neglected by the previous owner: "what? we're supposed to change the oil???" ... ebay... the oil turns gray when i pour it in there, and where its finally gold, i have to change it within the hour...


have another one ... runs for 25 hours out of 10w-40... the oils still golden!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes ND-30 (non detergent) is bad...
either 10w-40 or 10w-30 will do ok...


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

thanks =)


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

No problem


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

one more thing, marvel's mystery oil.. can that be added, is it effective, any bad effects, and how much?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Well I have only done that to one engine... (in the oil that is) engine sat for years, what I drained was sludge...
I put (engine holds 20 ounces max) 15 ounces of oil, another 3-4 ounces of MMO and ran the engine for maybe 30 minutes and drained it HOT... Now when I go to check the oil... you can't tell as the oil is crystal clear on the stick.
It could do some good to free up sticky rings... I'd go no more then 4-5 ounces in a small engine... larger rider engine.. (that say holes 1.5 quarts) I wouldn't go no more then a half a quart. Run it for around 30 mins and drain hot.
The only real thing I use MMO for is in the gas... keeps my carbs free from sticking... keeps the valves and combustion chambers good n clean.. Will help on top end bore wear when used in the gas.. use it in small doses (about 1-2 ounces per gallon) in 2 cycle mix as well.
The bad effects in gas? none unless you use far too much.. then it'll of course smoke.
The bad effects in oil? well there can be some... you can thin the host oil out to the point it won't protect and hurt the engine...


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

thanks! but i have a 2 hp engine briggs, not the diaphram type of egine, it dont like MMO, i have to dump out the whole tank and refill with NEW gas


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

How much are you using? per gallon that is?


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

dunno, i guess ive been an idiot. i dont measure, i just dump it into the engine tank. and i have a 3 hp that smokes. . i putMMO in it, i cantget it to stop smoking no matter h0w i adjsust the needle. too much MMO?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

I would say... Only use a couple ounces per gallon at the most.. even thats overkill


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

well thanks, but do ya think its all right to use the SAE30 golden state oil i bought then


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

I wouldn't use it, but it shouldn't hurt the engine.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

OK. On some very old posts they said something about using synthetic in very col/hot weather? should i use synthetic in 100f?


----------



## wizzy214 (Mar 24, 2007)

i use royal purple 10w-40 in all my 4 stroke machines


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

ya but synthetic? and where can i get 30wt oil? walmart dont sell em anymore


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I just purchased some 30 wt at wally world, you can get it at AutoZone & Oreilly's as well


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

thanks! checke there today, just wondering : what is the best brand of engine oil around that actually IS the best?

PS: I have 2 3 hps... i give them oil changes twice before scheduel, because they turn so black. By the time i have changed 2 1/2 months worth of oil changes, my 2hp's oil is still golden  (and i have never changed it for 2 1/2 months!)!!! why?


----------

